# A HUGE THANKS !!!!! 5000 :)



## KZOR (3/6/19)

I have reached the 5000 mark for subs which i think is a huge task for a SA vape reviewer. Thank you to each and everyone that has contributed to the growth of my channel in any form or fashion. I might be surpassed by the younger and more attractive upcoming reviewers but at least i can say that i was the FIRST to reach 5000 locally.














Hope my channel continues to enjoy the support it has received up to now.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 26 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

I like your down to earth and honest reviews. Watched them all and you just had me get the Beest and neglect the jk mini!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (3/6/19)

@KZOR congrats in the achievement, yes it is a big deal as a South African to have such a large subscriber base.

You deserve to give yourself a pat on the back for putting out as much video content as you have which I feel has contributed to your achievement as there is enough content for a diverse group of Vapers.

I have personally watched almost all your videos except the coil building tutorials. It great content, accent and all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/19)

Well done @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/6/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 168095
> 
> 
> I have reach the 5000 mark for subs which i think is a huge task for a SA vape reviewer. Thank you to each and everyone that has contributed to the growth of my channel in any form or fashion. I might be surpassed by the younger and more attractive upcoming reviewers but at least i can say that i was the FIRST to reach 5000.
> ...



Congratulations @KZOR that is fantastic, You have dedicated many hours to your channel so it is well deserved. Cheers to the next 5000

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Congrats @KZOR 

That is a remarkable achievement

I just wish you would post more of your reviews on the forum 
I know I would be able to keep track of them better since I don’t go on YouTube much to follow and subscribe various reviewers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (3/6/19)

Silver said:


> since I don’t go on YouTube much to follow and subscribe



Maybe it is time to subscribe m8.  You will get a notification and never miss one i upload.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Daniel (3/6/19)

Congrats ! Local is lekker .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/6/19)

Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

KZOR said:


> Maybe it is time to subscribe m8.  You will get a notification and never miss one i upload.



Well I find it interesting that you announce your 5000 subscriber mark here but you don’t want to contribute videos here. 

I think it’s about time you share them here with us m8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (3/6/19)

Silver said:


> Well I find it interesting that you announce your 5000 subscriber mark here



I get the message. Won't happen again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

KZOR said:


> I get the message. Won't happen again.



Not sure what you mean
Just asking why you dont share more of your videos and insights here with us.
Yet, you make a thread like this and say thanks for all the support?

Help me to understand ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

@KZOR Well done! That's quite an achievement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/6/19)

@KZOR look again, you have 5013 

Well done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (3/6/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 168095
> 
> 
> I have reached the 5000 mark for subs which i think is a huge task for a SA vape reviewer. Thank you to each and everyone that has contributed to the growth of my channel in any form or fashion. I might be surpassed by the younger and more attractive upcoming reviewers but at least i can say that i was the FIRST to reach 5000 locally.
> ...


nou waar is die link dalk kry jy nog meer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

Well done @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/6/19)

Well Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/6/19)

keep on reviewing !

congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/6/19)

Whoop whoop @KZOR - major respect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> nou waar is die link dalk kry jy nog meer



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF1DY-pnKIho1jainu1fRtA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/6/19)

@KZOR for a local reviewer that is quite the accomplishment and I am so proud of you! Keep doing what you are doing❤

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/6/19)

Congratulations @KZOR. Now if you were to include electrical repairs as demonstrated over the weekend that number would double in no time! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/19)

Congratulations on the first five thousand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/19)

I like the new agro @Silver

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/6/19)

Congratulations @KZOR, I remember when you were griping about getting no support - and now look 

I admire your passion and perseverance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

